# BOMB ISLAND - 160CC



## theblakehodge (Sep 12, 2017)

Check out my fresh new skiff I picked up Thursday! Picked up this Bomb Island 160cc from Marshalls Marine and have absolutely fell in love. The design of this boat is perfect! Here are a few pics...
























































bombislandboats.com


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

That's a sweet looking boat. What speeds did you get with the 70?


----------

